# Spouse Visa. don't have a utility bill in my name



## TanTheMan (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone.

Well, after taking advice from people on this forum, I went and got married to my fiancée in Morocco. I am now preparing my papers to apply for her Spouse Visa. However, I share the house that I live in with my elder brother, the house is in his name and all utility bills are in his name.

My question, is it compulsory to have a utility bill in my name when I make the application? or will my bank statements be enough to serve as my proof of address?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TanTheMan (Dec 20, 2015)

OK, after doing some more research on this forum it seems that the utility bills have to be in the name of the owner of the house (i.e. my brother), and I need a letter from him stating that he welcomes my wife to live with me in the house. is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll need the tenancy agreement or the deed or land registry if he owns. You'll need a council tax or other utility bill in his name, a letter of permission from him if he owns or the landlord if he rents. You should also have a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding.


----------



## TanTheMan (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks Nyclon, I will get the paper from the land registry, and will get the council inspection done. My brother will give me a letter saying that my wife is welcome to stay with me at the house.


----------

